# My Glorious Member Number...



## Droid101

I demand my glorious member number 183 be reinstated.  I was so... so... good...


----------



## Terraism

Oh, so it sucks to be you now, huh?


----------



## Jarval

I don't think vBulletin will display member numbers.  I'm not entirely sure about that though.


----------



## Terraism

Jarval said:
			
		

> *I don't think vBulletin will display member numbers.  I'm not entirely sure about that though. *



Only with a bit of searching... to find 'em, hover over the *'Profile'* button for someone, it's the last several numbers...


----------



## graydoom

> _Originally posted by Jarval_
> I don't think vBulletin will display member numbers. I'm not entirely sure about that though.



The last part of the URL for your profile is your member number. For example, the link for Jarval's profile is http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=421. The 421 at the end is his member numbers.

So while the member number is not displayed prominently, it is still there.

And myself, I like the new boards . I got a below 200 member number, yay!


----------



## Wicht

Early to bed, early to rise...


----------



## DerianCypher

*Ooooo...*

I got under a thousand, I'm happy!


----------



## Psychotic Jim

Oh well... them's the breaks.

Of course I could be saying that just because I went from the 6000s down to the 500s number wise.


----------



## KDLadage

*To get your member number:*


 First, open up a graphics editing program
 Create a blank graphic with a size of 64x64
 Using a dark background and a relatively light forground, open the TEXT tool.
 Use ARIAL font at about 8pt
 Left justify the text in the graphic image and type in "User Number 999" -- replace the 999 with the desired user number.
 Set the background color to transparent.
 Save the graphic as a GIF file
 upload the graphic as your Avatar.
 Voila! Instant user number!


----------



## Altalazar

Oh, who cares about user number now?  

It only really matters with cutoff points.  

Like right now, if there are, say, 5000 regular board members and we're all migrating over to this new board now, then that means everyone with a number between 1 and 5000 is equally old, as far as this board is concerned.

Then from now on, your user number above 5000 indicates when you joined.   Like maybe the 5100-5200 are those who joined in February of 2002.  6000+ means you joined 2003, etc.   

So all numbers below 5000 are actually identical, so who cares which one you get?


----------



## Wicht

So now we are going to have counterfeit user numbers


----------



## Jack Haggerty

Besdies, it's the Post Count that really matters... Eh, Wicht?


----------



## KDLadage

Wicht said:
			
		

> *So now we are going to have counterfeit user numbers  *




Hey! With Avatar's -- Anything is possible.


----------



## el-remmen

This really should go in meta. . .


----------



## Metus

185, baby!  Oh yeah!  I'm rockin the house!  And member numbers DO matter.  They determine how COOL you are!  That's right!


----------



## graydoom

Whether or not member numbers _mean_ anything, it's still fun to have a low one.


----------



## Alaric_Prympax

*Low Number*

I'm happy with my number.  Of course it's now #176!  Oh yeah, a number under 200!


----------



## Agamon

No doubt.  I upgraded from #704 to #184.  Not too shabby.


----------



## graydoom

I'm happy with my new number of #164 .

Of course, Nemmerle is #11 . Wah.


----------



## Droid101

Well, at least I know I was here longer than most of you.  That'll keep me happy.


----------



## thatdarncat

hmmmm what number am I?


----------



## graydoom

thatdarncat said:
			
		

> *hmmmm what number am I? *




'Ello there, #57


----------



## Darkness

Heh. I'm glad that these boards don't display member numbers... 

BTW, there are even some non-Mod, non-Admin members with member numbers below 20 (specifically, #5 and most - if not all - members from #14 to #19). 
(Although #5 used to be a Mod... )


----------



## TBoarder

*272????*

272???  I lost 76 places!!!  Now I can't be as much of an elitest non-posting bastard as I used to be!!!  I want my old number back!!!!


----------



## Omegium

gotta love my 62


----------



## Horacio

I'm #82!!!!!!

Good! Good!


----------



## Vuron

I guess I'm the kewlest member here!(Mark doesn't count because he was still a moderator when we moved over)

Of course I hardly ever post so even more power to me


----------



## The It's Man

Are there members with numbers under 20? - those should be spanked - bad bad members


----------

